# Removing hair from pig



## Plantman (Nov 17, 2012)

Have a customer wanting to roast a whole pig. I won't have any problem killing or gutting it, but not real sure about the procedure for removing the hair from it. We have skinned them before, but this is new for me. Anyone have any experience they could share?


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

For roasting hogs I usually just burn the hair off with a torch. The kind used for melting asphalt or weed burners work well. Torch it and then scrub it with a scrub brush and rinse with a hose. Torch any other hair off you see and scrub and rinse again.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

A torch is probably the easiest way if you don't have the setup to scald them (which obviously you don't.) Kill, bleed, hang up, scorch, brush, scorch, brush, hose, repeat until clean, cut off feet, gut, wash it down. A good stiff scrub brush comes in handy. Clean out the ears, nose, mouth, etc. You're using too much heat if the skin begins to blister. Try to kill the pig in a dry spot and when the pig is as clean as possible. The first round of burning works better if the carcass is dry and not caked with mud. Scorch as much as you can before hosing down the first time. It takes longer to burn the remaining hair once you've wetted it.

If you're good with the rest of the operation, this is the easy part.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Plantman said:


> Have a customer wanting to roast a whole pig. I won't have any problem killing or gutting it, but not real sure about the procedure for removing the hair from it. We have skinned them before, but this is new for me. Anyone have any experience they could share?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g5qZP_8zQs[/ame]

Link above shows how to scald a pig.
Note: you need about a dozen ******** to do the job right.:
Note: And don't forget to have a beer in your hand at 7am while doing this job otherswise you may cook the pig in the hot water. 

Just kidding. Anyway it gives you an idea how to scald a pig.
I will look around on the net to see if there is a better version of scalding a pig.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLTtjhaUjkk[/ame]

That's the way some people scald a hog.

I have a old cast iron bath tub. I heat the water to 145-155 f. Temp. has to be just right.
I use a spreader bar on my front loader on my tractor. Ropes on the spreader bar and hooked to the pig feet and also rope on the back feet. I dip the pig in the hot water for around 2-4 minutes while moving the pig up and down in the water. Check the pig hair after a couple minutes and there after until the hair pulls out easy. Set the pig on a table that is close to the tub of water and start pulling the hair out. Helps if you have a couple people help you get the hair off fast before it cools down. Have someone work on the head while others work other parts of the body. Pull and scrap with a dull knife at same time. Which ever works the best. You have to work fast should take about 30 minutes for 2 people to do the job. Takes me by myself about 20-25 minutes.
Hope this helps.


----------

